# Slow Loris



## makeitandskateit

Can you ever buy these as pets? Iheard that they can be very argressive and have a nasty bite.
I've seen them being photographed in thailand in the streets, just wondering!!

(By the way I'm never going to own one, I just wanted to know!!)


----------



## Gecko82

slow loris can not be kept as pets in the uk. They have a vary bad bit and their saliva can be toxic and very dangerous. They look cute but not good for pets


----------



## Amalthea

They can be kept as pets in the UK, actually.


----------



## Gecko82

really would not recommend it have looked after several in the past, will need to read up on whats allowed now. i stand corrected :blush:


----------



## Nerys

with the correct licenses, paperwork and enclosures, there is not a lot you cannot really keep..

there is a difference between keeping something, and keeping a PET something tho 

we have seen them for sale, tho very infrequently.

Gecko82

this is a link to the current schedule of animals listed on the DWAL 

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-countryside/pdf/protection/dwa-animallist.pdf

(on which i cannot see the slow loris btw)

Nerys


----------



## Gecko82

thanks for the link will have a look at that, i am really surprised what can be kept as a pet


----------



## Nerys

you would be amazed at what is tucked away in various parts of the uk..

Our availability pages gives little snapshot into whats about..

TSKA Exotics!, Specialist Keepers Association

not everything is always available, and we handle a lot of things that never even get to hit the list..

((for instance.. we are in the process of placing a Kinkajou.. that one never made it to the website.. i have a waiting list for some animals, the Kink had found herself a new owner within about 4 hours of me getting the call  ))

Gecko82 - where did you used to live / work then? i am guessing it was not in the UK? 

N


----------



## Gecko82

i work in a zoo in england currently but have been to java a few times and seen them at raganaun zoo in jakarta they have loads of slow loris


----------



## Gecko82

i am looking at ur website now are all animals captive bred?


----------



## Nerys

it depends on the animals  and where they are coming from. but yes generally speaking most of the UK based animals are bred by private breeders or keepers within the UK

they are not always *PET* CB, for instance the prairiedogs, whilst they are born into captivity in the UK, they have been living in a more natural environment, imagine the sort of set up your zoo would have for something like meerkats or p-dogs.. and thats the sort of thing they will have been bred in. so i would not class them as "pets" like Matt Lustys baby P-dogs would be.

our international side, which does *not* tend to ship into the UK, is another matter.. even i blink a little at some of what i see there. 

in general, it will say on the the individual animals, what the status is.

N


----------



## Gecko82

thanks for explain it is very interesting, i look after primates where i work and the list of primates for sale is very impressive.


----------



## Rich_UK

This one looks friendly enough...

No Comment  - Video


----------



## farmercoope

Rich_UK said:


> This one looks friendly enough...
> 
> No Comment  - Video


how absolutely hilarious


----------



## africa

Rich_UK said:


> This one looks friendly enough...
> 
> No Comment  - Video


Fabulous, could watch it over and over :lol2::lol2:


----------



## ghastly152

Rich_UK said:


> This one looks friendly enough...
> 
> No Comment  - Video


What a brilliant vid, funniest thing ive seen in ages, it almost dosent look real.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX

haha :no1:


----------



## panther_87k

Out of pure interest what of the exotics on your list are suitable as "pets", some are quite obvious but others arent so.
btw im not planning to get any, im just curious.

thanks


----------



## CONNUNDRUM

*slow loris*

I do not know where some of you get your information from,but as a slow loris is a protected species it should never be kept as a pet,and if you have seen how cruelly their teeth are removed with pliers and clippers you would not want to be part of this suffering,every time someone buys one another is captured to replace the one sold,think about that before you consider buying another as a pet.


----------



## Amalthea

I don't know who this is aimed at, but although lorises CAN be kept as pets in the UK, they are impossible to source (especially ethically). They are CITES protected so any that you see actually for sale will be stolen from the wild.


----------



## glidergirl

So, Connundrum, you drag up a post from 2009 just to make that point? The same point that has been made time after time after time on this very forum!

If you want to do something useful, contribute to Dr Nakari's work to prevent the illegal and cruel trade!


----------



## sam gamgee

glidergirl said:


> So, Connundrum, you drag up a post from 2009 just to make that point? The same point that has been made time after time after time on this very forum!
> 
> If you want to do something useful, contribute to Dr Nakari's work to prevent the illegal and cruel trade!


Oooeer! But nice one & well said!!! :2thumb:

Dave.


----------



## Rhianna.J

CONNUNDRUM said:


> I do not know where some of you get your information from,but as a slow loris is a protected species it should never be kept as a pet,and if you have seen how cruelly their teeth are removed with pliers and clippers you would not want to be part of this suffering,every time someone buys one another is captured to replace the one sold,think about that before you consider buying another as a pet.


yawns..... everyones an expert the day after a documentary....


----------



## PESKY

Rhianna.J said:


> yawns..... everyones an expert the day after a documentary....


 
yeah i know what you mean, obviousley nobody on here would portray the clipping of teeth as a good thing, personally though i do think things like these should be left in the wild. however as they have already been captured and sent across the world if kept correctly i dont class it as cruel and its a lot better off than being with somebody who doesn't keep it correctly. i just wish they didn't have to enter the pet trade in the first place


----------



## Rhianna.J

PESKY said:


> yeah i know what you mean, obviousley nobody on here would portray the clipping of teeth as a good thing, personally though i do think things like these should be left in the wild. however as they have already been captured and sent across the world if kept correctly i dont class it as cruel and its a lot better off than being with somebody who doesn't keep it correctly. i just wish they didn't have to enter the pet trade in the first place


i agree that alot of animals out there should be left in the wild, especially when most people cannot look after them properly or are not equipped too, but if you have the financial means, the space, the experience and the skill to care for amazing creatures like these *properly*, then why not? They may end up saving the species in the long run if they do leave the wild completely... 

But if you have to resort to yanking their teeth out before they are suitable for you, then they are not the animal for you. I hate it when people alter animals to suit their needs. You should alter yourself around the animal, not the other way around....

im just glad they are pretty damn impossible to get hold of in this country.....


----------



## glidergirl

PESKY said:


> yeah i know what you mean, obviousley nobody on here would portray the clipping of teeth as a good thing, personally though i do think things like these should be left in the wild. however as they have already been captured and sent across the world if kept correctly i dont class it as cruel and its a lot better off than being with somebody who doesn't keep it correctly. i just wish they didn't have to enter the pet trade in the first place


I agree, these should not be in the pet trade, and over here they're not. But sadly, if they're left in the wild what is going to happen? Habitat destruction, the *illegal* pet trade (because it's illegal to sell these without paperwork and it's illegal to take them from the wild). Bushmeat, the superstitions such as loris blood on the swords etc, it's all a recipe for disaster! Unless something happens soon it's going to be another beautiful animal extinct! :bash:


----------



## Mattgardiner

*Lorises are not pets!!!*



Amalthea said:


> They can be kept as pets in the UK, actually.


 No this is incorrect. Lorises are an endangered specie. Keeping a Loris as a pet is ILLEGAL win the UK (Europe, America etc). There are no legal breeding programmes in the EU whatsoever (so if anyone claims there Loris is legal they are incorrect, with the exception of highly vetted and certified zoos).

Not to mention keeping a Loris as a pet is highly cruel - they are not suitable as a domestic animal whatsoever. Also buying one is supporting the illegal pet trade (and various other related illegal activates) and condoning the abhorrent way the animal will have been treated before your ownership (teeth removed without pain killers, murder of mother etc, etc).

Lorises are not pets!!!


----------



## mrcriss

Mattgardiner said:


> No this is incorrect. Lorises are an endangered specie. Keeping a Loris as a pet is ILLEGAL win the UK (Europe, America etc). There are no legal breeding programmes in the EU whatsoever (so if anyone claims there Loris is legal they are incorrect, with the exception of highly vetted and certified zoos).
> 
> Not to mention keeping a Loris as a pet is highly cruel - they are not suitable as a domestic animal whatsoever. Also buying one is supporting the illegal pet trade (and various other related illegal activates) and condoning the abhorrent way the animal will have been treated before your ownership (teeth removed without pain killers, murder of mother etc, etc).
> 
> Lorises are not pets!!!


I know of a few legal privately owned loris in the UK. You are most certainly wrong! You've also resurrected a thread from 2009.....bravo! :2thumb:


----------



## ian14

Mattgardiner said:


> No this is incorrect. Lorises are an endangered specie. Keeping a Loris as a pet is ILLEGAL win the UK (Europe, America etc). There are no legal breeding programmes in the EU whatsoever (so if anyone claims there Loris is legal they are incorrect, with the exception of highly vetted and certified zoos).
> 
> Not to mention keeping a Loris as a pet is highly cruel - they are not suitable as a domestic animal whatsoever. Also buying one is supporting the illegal pet trade (and various other related illegal activates) and condoning the abhorrent way the animal will have been treated before your ownership (teeth removed without pain killers, murder of mother etc, etc).
> 
> Lorises are not pets!!!


Wrong. There is NO legislation in the UK that makes the keeping of endangered species illegal. I'm assuming you are thinking of CITES. If so, this is a convention for trade. Provided specimens have been legally sourced, and, if required, accompanied by a valid A10 and export/import permits, then the commercial use is fine. No permit is needed to keep a specimen, it is only needed if it is to be used for some commercial purpose.


----------



## colinm

Strange and one and only post from a new member. The last two posts have summed the situation up well. Time to close this thread unless anyone has anything more instructive to add.


----------

